
Tristes Tropiques by Claude Lévi-Strauss – melancholy anthropology (2015) - benbreen
https://www.theguardian.com/books/booksblog/2015/aug/17/tristes-tropiques-by-claude-levi-strauss-melancholy-anthropology
======
cageface
There's also a fantastic recent album of abstract electronic music from Andrew
Pekler inspired by this book:

[https://andrewpeklerfaitiche.bandcamp.com/album/tristes-
trop...](https://andrewpeklerfaitiche.bandcamp.com/album/tristes-tropiques)

